# الى الاخ chemicaleng كيفية صناعة جل معطر



## abdulaziz_8120 (6 أبريل 2010)

ارجو من الأخ chemicaleng طريقة عمل جل بدون رائحة الصنوبر لأضيف له العطر الذي أريد ولك وللجميع جزيل الشكر


----------



## chemicaleng (7 أبريل 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة اللة وبركاتة 
الاخ الكريم فهمت من سؤالك انك تريد عمل جل للتعقيم والتنظيف فى وقت واحد ؟ 
ام انك تريدة للتنظيف فقط ؟ 
على كل حال ارجوا منك ان تس؟أل عن توافر هذة المادة عند مورد الكيماويات الذى تتعامل معة 
- (Dow Corning® RM-2051 Thickening Agent) وهى من انتاج شركة داو كورنيننغ 
او عن 
- ( Dow Corning® VM-2270 Aerogel) من نفس الشركة 
واللة الموفق


----------



## abdulaziz_8120 (7 أبريل 2010)

السلام عليكم 
اخي الكريم كل يلي بدي يا هوة جل منظف فقط ينتج رغوة
وانا بشكرك على كل حال


----------



## Amer2012 (2 يونيو 2013)

السلام عليكم

مرحبا أخي الكريم
هل يمكنكم مساعدتي في تصنيع مادة السيلر المائي التي تضاف إلى السبيداج لصنع معجونة الجدران
أنا استخدم التيلوز والغراء (بي في اسيتات) ولكن لم أحصل على النتائج المرغوبة

ولكم جزيل الشكر...وجزاكم الله خيرا​​


----------

